# 100 (best)ww1 planes vs 25 (best)ww2 planes



## Xdominick97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Who will end up with a victory in a dogfight


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 2, 2012)

Why would they dogfight them? WW1 planes 120mph, no armor, no self sealing tanks, .30 cal. guns. And with 100 of them there'd be no room for dogfights. They could just strafe them. Or let them run out of fuel, WW1 aircraft had very short endurances compared to WW2 aircraft.


----------



## wuzak (Apr 11, 2012)

There is a video on youtube somewhere showing a Spitfire flying in formation with a Sopwith Pup (IIRC). The Pup was flat out, and the Spitfire was just above minimum (stalling) speed....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 11, 2012)

For some strange reason after reading this thread I feel like eating jelly beans........


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 11, 2012)

???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't get the point of half of these threads.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 12, 2012)

There are near equivalents in WWII. Look at what happened to the RAs Cr32s verus the RAFs few Hurricanes over malta. They did not do well. Conversely, the CR 42 did quite well.

And CR32s were vastly superior to their WWI cousins.

This is a silly subject, Sorry I just dont get it to be honest


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2012)

This is thread is pointless and closed...


----------

